

Ask HN: Online identity? - Sargis

Lately I've been contacting a few people online, and I was wondering whether I should use my real name or a pseudonym.
The people I sometimes contact aren't of any real importance, but I'm really paranoid so the question popped up in my mind.<p>How do you deal with your online identity?
======
thatusertwo
Once I had a website with very little information that could be used to track
me down, however someone was able to and even sent me a message on Facebook.
I've been very cautious since then.

I'd say use a real name if you need to 'really' contact them, if not make a
fake email and use it, but be consistent.

